# Hog Hunting with handguns?



## Just John (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got a friend who wants to go hog hunting with pistols. I'm wondering if this is practical? I've heard all the stories about I know a guy who knows a guy and thats how his cousins, brothers, uncle does it. Has anyone hear done it and how successful is to be done this way. Where would be the best place to go to try? Looking to do this Jan-Feb. Trying to do the homework for it. Heck I'm willing, How the important part what caliber would work best??


----------



## aflake1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd say stick with something like a 44 mag or 454 casull revolver topped with a red dot.... should be able to take a hog at 50 yards at least with a set up like that...with any gun, shot placement would be key so make sure that you have plenty of practice with your gun so you are confident you can make the shot when needed.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 15, 2008)

.357 will work if you have the time to be accurate...in other words from the stand w a neck or head shot.
For stalking and quick shot... I love my .44 RBH.
while the weather is still warm is is nice to go light w/ a pistol.
I had a Glock 24C .40....but never got the op.
cw


----------



## capt stan (Oct 15, 2008)

I've taken a few with my .45 ACP Got them behind the shoulder too easy. Just like anything else...good shot placement equals meat. Don't NEED a BIG magnum to do it.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Oct 15, 2008)

If I get the chance, I will be using my .357 Mag with some cast loads or the new Leverevolution rounds on a hog if I see any this year. I don't see any reason it wouldn't work.

If you want to go a little higher, go ahead and get a .44 Mag or .454. I like the .357 Mag because of round versatility, and I just plain love the cartridge..


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would go with a 44. mag or 454. i know a guy that has killed them with a 45. ACP, 50. AE and a 9mm.  I would fell more comfortable with a revolver i dont want any chance of jamming when you have a hog running at you.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 15, 2008)

Are you going to run them with dogs , or just stand hunt them ?  If you are hunting with dogs and can get " close " , about anything but a rimfire will do for a head shot , if you stand hunt you will need something with some punch out to what ever distance you are comfortably shooting at them at . I have been there , done that ,  i use a 44 , it just happens to be the gun i have , and feel comfortable with  . Most important , is to use what you are comfortable shooting . Its better to use a slightly smaller caliber if you can hit your target with it , as opposed to shooting something you will flinch with .


----------



## Ranger (Oct 15, 2008)

*hand gun*

You will need to feel confidant with what ever size you choose. Shot placement is a must, you do not want one that is hurt and turn and try to run up your pants leg.I mostly hunt with dogs and do not always need to shoot, but I always carry one for back up. These guys will give you a lot of good info. Just be careful a wild hog will hurt you. There are hogs on WMAs some more some less.  Good luck


----------



## Gote Rider (Oct 16, 2008)

I have killed hogs with 22mags,357mag,44mag and .44cap and ball pistols. Hunting with handguns is very fun. Its not what you shoot its how you shoot. Shot placement is the most important thing. Go out and have some fun.


----------



## Just John (Oct 16, 2008)

They want to try still hunt/ stalk them. I've never done either for hogs. I mostly Hunt deer and Turkey. But having hunted a long time thgey feel I'm the go to guy.lol. I told them I'd try and get something together and give it a try. Sounds like fun to me. Heck I want to hunt hogs to. After seeing the BuckBack Family photos it looks like fun. But where to go and hunt? South Ga North Ga thats the ?


----------

